# spanish mackerel



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

what does the water temperture have to be for spanish mackerel ? can u catch spanish mackerel on seagull pier ? what types of lures do spanish mackerel like ?


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I know they like gotchas


----------



## Double07 (May 31, 2013)

68 degrees + preferably!


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

remember if you are in deep with a school of blues... fish your lure faster!! also a pink lure seems to attract spanish for me... ya i get a bunch of flack from my fishing buddies but it produces fish.


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

I've caught many Spanish from seagull pier around 1-2 am in the lights when the water is warm


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

68 degrees is the magic number. Gotcha's worked fast seem to do very well, but color choice should vary until you start catching them. Red head and white body Gotcha's work best for me. You can also catch them on straw rigs, float rigs, and live lining. First light and sunset are best times of day. Make sure you use mono leader as they are leader shy.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Juan_EZ said:


> remember if you are in deep with a school of blues... fish your lure faster!! also a pink lure seems to attract spanish for me... ya i get a bunch of flack from my fishing buddies but it produces fish.


I'm with ya Juan, always did my best work with pink gotchas when they were being picky. Don't forget to try Stingsilvers as well, but take the giant factory treble hook off of them and replace with a good sharp single hook, macks seem to blast the slimmer profile much more readily.


----------



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for helping me out on spanish mackerel


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

GotchaMack said:


> I'm with ya Juan, always did my best work with pink gotchas when they were being picky. Don't forget to try Stingsilvers as well, but take the giant factory treble hook off of them and replace with a good sharp single hook, macks seem to blast the slimmer profile much more readily.



sweet i'll try that!


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Great info, thanks guys. Can they be found anywhere else beside cbbt pier?


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

I think sandbridge has em too


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Seagull pier seldom catches spanish i think ive caught 2 in few years and maybe seen one or two more. VB pier and sandbridge is where you want to be. Water temps 68+ and clean, you really cant work the jig too fast for them


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

Little Island pier at Sandbridge is good for spanish in the late afternoons...I've had decent luck over the years working Gotcha's off that pier. Tailor blues too...


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Don't forget the gold hooks and go flouro leader like a pink yo zuri 30lbish range because yes very leader shy. Gold hooks help with the reaction strike. Tie a loop knot at the gotcha to give it "play", 12-18 leader to a small swivel or straight to main line. Cast let sink to bottom start working it. When you see it get close to pier, let it sink again, then jig or pop it around that area. Usually have good luck with that this method, but just vary it. Check leader every now for fraying and if two piece rod check every now then that it's secure. Couple hundred of cast can loosen it. Good luck. Oh yeah some ibropfren for wrist next morning.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

here's a good link of fish and water temps

http://www.hatterasjack.com/seasurfacetemp.htm


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

VB Pier and LIP/Sandbridge are gonna be your top two spots imo, with Seagull rounding up third. Also seen a few caught at OV Pier.


----------

